# How to encourage PAX to rate?



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?

*PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
Why do you care whether I care or not?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MSBash said:


> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?" Why do you care whether I care or not?


We care that you care because it helps identify the ants who worry about stupid shit.

But since you care about stupid shit, maybe try this at the end of a ride:
*Driver:* _"OMG, my phone says Uber just added $100 to your fare. Quick, hand me your phone so I can fix it!"_
When pax hands you their phone, rate yourself 5 Stars and hand the phone back and say, _"There! All fixed!"_


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

MSBash said:


> How can I encourage people to rate?


Be careful what you ask for. There is no known upside to high ratings, but there are great consequences to being negatively rated.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> We care that you care because it helps identify the ants who worry about stupid shit.


I had a PAX this morning that didn't know he can tip on the app because he never rates. He ended up tipping me $5. It got me thinking if I get people to rate, it could increase the chances of a tip.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

give them the $1 challenge


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Be like these ants, guaranteed a rating.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Kick em in the head. You'll get 1 star, but you didn't specify in the title if you wanted a high rating...


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

this has been asked a lot of times on this forum, but "Feel free to rate me when you get a chance" when finishing a trip is a polite way to remind pax to visit the app to tip and rate.

from a 6 year, 4.99 rating driver


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

A better thread is how to get them
to tip!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> Otherwise, there are signs you can get on Amazon that advertise your need for stars.


Just don't stoop to that level, OP. As a rider, I find all those signs very annoying and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one. As mentioned already, I think your best bet is to remind them about rating when you arrive at the destination.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> Feel free to rate me when you get a chance


Short and simple. ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TXUbering said:


>


Brutal!! What fight was this, I want to watch in its entirety.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Brutal!! What fight was this, I want to watch in its entirety.


Kristina Williams vs. Heather Hardy

Also if you enjoy absolute wars, I recommend watching both fights for Robert Whittaker vs. Yoel Romero


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Brutal!!


Hear ya! That poor blond was a mess even before that devastating kick!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Why is this your biggest concern OP? Lets worry about earnings and less about ratings and badges.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Why is this your biggest concern OP? Lets worry about earnings and less about ratings and badges.


I know, but I had a PAX this morning that didn't know he can tip on the app because he never rates. He ended up tipping me $5. It got me thinking if I get people to rate, it could increase the chances of a tip.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Tell 'em you will rate them five stars! It's subliminal peer pressure. I don't know that but it might work.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

“Thanks have a 5 star day!” Boom!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MSBash said:


> I had a PAX this morning that didn't know he can tip on the app because he never rates. He ended up tipping me $5. It got me thinking if I get people to rate, it could increase the chances of a tip.


Exactly right. After a ride that I think went well I tell the customer that they can rate me in the app and I tell them that in Uber speak; 5 stars is good, anything else is bad. Or I tell them that if they can see there way to a 5 I'd appreciate it; but if they can't, don't do anything

The reason to do this is not so much for the rating, but because the option to tip is on the same screen as the rating


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Don’t feel bad, I live in the land where people don’t tip nor do they rate.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

MSBash said:


> I had a PAX this morning that didn't know he can tip on the app because he never rates. He ended up tipping me $5. It got me thinking if I get people to rate, it could increase the chances of a tip.


Which is exactly why I ask them to rate the ride when we arrive.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"If you enjoyed the trip, please don't forget to rate me. And please give me a tip because Uber earnings are pathetic. And if you have any spare change, you can leave it in my tin cup here. Leftover food also welcome. I'm really hungry! If there's anything else I can do for you, here's my number. I'll show you a good time. You won't regret it."


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Piss them off. Always works


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?
> 
> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
> Why do you care whether I care or not?






The "How to"get better ratings" answer is very simple as 1-2-3: 
1) It's NOT going to happen, because 
2) You can NOT PLEASE EVERYBODY and
3) It has nothing to do with you. 
HUMAN NATURE is such, that "pleasuring EVERYBODY" isn't possible.

Jesus failed to "encourage EVERYBODY". Epically! SOME people 'approved' and 'liked' him. SOME downgraded him.

Buddha failed to convince EVERYBODY. Moses straggled with words. Mohammed had "followers". They ALL had some people who 'liked them' - but NOT ONE human in history was charismatic enough to influence ? % of the people ? % of the time.

Watch the link's video - maybe, after seing yourself through riders' eyes, you will stop being obsessed with pathetic, absolutely unnecessary "perfect" driver score" -perhaps, learn to RESPECT YOURSELF a little more, instead.

Pleasing everyone is overrated. 
Begging for ratings IS ugly. 
No need to act like a doormat.

Uber's not gonna pay you an extra dime for your extra OBEDIENCE and 99.9% of the riders wont care. This isn't some 'competition' company - it's a 'transportation' company. Meaning: Riders are interested in getting from "point A to point B". The minute rider(s) exit your vehicle - they get on with their lives and forget about you, Uber (until next time), your car and stupid UBER-ratings.

If you still insist, however - I would suggest that you tell each of your rider(s) that you
WILL TIP THEM a dollar or two in exchange for immediate "5 (stupid) starts" rating.

Done while still in your presence, so you can make sure it's done so. Make sure to have cash ready and waiving, already in your hand - so they can see that you actually mean what you say.

Even if rider(s) refuse, think that you crazy and leave - more likely than not, they WILL remember YOU later. Would you One-star someone giving you cash-back? IF you know how to do this playfully and lightly enough (no begging drama) - in other words, if you have matching personality to pull of things like this - then your (stupid) UBER-ratings WILL go up, guaranteed.

Make it a solid $5 on all longer trips - and you will achieve the nirvana. Once there, don't forget to say Hi to Buddha...

Most riders won't take your cash. But you might shock them deep enough to the required degree of an unexpected ride - so, they will remember you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?
> 
> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
> Why do you care whether I care or not?


How 'bout this. Nobody cares, nor should you!


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> "If you enjoyed the trip, please don't forget to rate me. And please give me a tip because Uber earnings are pathetic. And if you have any spare change, you can leave it in my tin cup here. Leftover food also welcome. I'm really hungry! If there's anything else I can do for you, here's my number. I'll show you a good time. You won't regret it."


Exactly, LOL!
Some drivers chose to be pathetic - no self love, no dignity; bunch-a-beggars... Idk why


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Piss them off. Always works


"Bye, bye, smell u later!"

You will get rated for sure.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MSBash said:


> I had a PAX this morning that didn't know he can tip on the app because he never rates. He ended up tipping me $5. It got me thinking if I get people to rate, it could increase the chances of a tip.


I think he did know and purposely does not rate so they won't be asked to tip.

It's possible he didn't but odds are he did


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSBash said:


> I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?
> 
> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
> Why do you care whether I care or not?


TELL THEM UBER IS HAVING A CASH GIVEAWAY AT THE END OF THE MONTH.

( JUST dont tell them the Cash will be Given to a Politician !)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> TELL THEM UBER IS HAVING A CASH GIVEAWAY AT THE END OF THE MONTH.
> 
> ( JUST dont tell them the Cash will be Given to a Politician !)


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

"There is a prize at the end of each month for the the customer who leaves me the biggest tip."

Pax: You're lying....

"No, honest! I work for Uber - I would never lie!"


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I simply ask EVERY passenger right before the end of the ride the following:

"If you get a second could you please rate your experience as it helps my new passengers gauge what to expect with their ride" 

I could care less what they rate me .. I'll take a 1* it doesn't matter.... Only reason I even ask is so that they see the next screen after the ratings screen which gives them the option to TIP ME. A screen that many would never see because they never open the app again after your ride... Which is also why you sometimes see tips show up weeks after the ride is over, the next time they open their app. Doesn't always work but I'll take a 50% increase over none at all..

My tips have gone way up since enacting this with everyone...

Hope it helps, and if it doesn't fit your style so be it. It works great for me.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Why is this your biggest concern OP? Lets worry about earnings and less about ratings and badges.


Because ratings are correlated to earnings. U get a low rating u wait longer for trips and also get many short trips or more than usual. Uber punished drivers for getting g less than 5 stars.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> Because ratings are correlated to earnings. U get a low rating u wait longer for trips and also get many short trips or more than usual. Uber punished drivers for getting g less than 5 stars.


Really? Ok, prove your OPINION. What is your source? If your foolish enough to chase ratings and badges, go for it!

Actually, I love drivers like yourself. Your approach makes it all the more easier for me to cherry pick the profitable rides.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

It's not an opinion. It has been my experience over and over again. Uber expects drivers to get a 5 star rating. Otherwise there are sneaky ways in which u start losing money like long waits like an hour waiting for new trips. And my rating is 4.95. I know what I'm saying bc I live it.

How can a driver chase ratings and badges? That makes no sense. All u can do is provide the best service and educate the rider about how Uber expects drivers to get a 5 star rating. And I'm a diamond driver so I no longer can pick trips as there are mínimums to maintain like 85 percent acceptance rate minimum. That's hard to mantain as it is so no cherry picking luxury allowed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

thanks kinda the point of 'pro' take every single ping.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

SHalester said:


> thanks kinda the point of 'pro' take every single ping.


It's hard to do that in parts of crime ridden Newark, jersey city and worse is Paterson New Jersey where an Uber eats 43 year old woman got fatally shot around 9pm weeks ago. And I drive at night so u try to turn off the app but Uber squeezes trips non stop while driving in very aggressive driving territory so it's very ez to have the acceptance rate go down pretty quickly taking every ping is not safe in the areas Uber sends me to late at night. When every person u take to these areas tells u u should get the hell out of here ASAP I think u get my rift.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I remember when I started I had those "Rate me signs, that also informed them there was a phone charger available, tips are accepted, ect." My tips actually went down from those. I think customers find them annoying.

For the most part, if they want to rate or tip, they will. They were smart enough to download and work the apps. They will figure out how to rate/tip if they want to.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Slim pickings said:


> Because ratings are correlated to earnings. U get a low rating u wait longer for trips and also get many short trips or more than usual. Uber punished drivers for getting g less than 5 stars.


100% NOT true when it comes to "longer waits" and "shorter trips" - soooooooo unrelated to 'low(we) ratings' !!!


----------



## Charbenji (Sep 9, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I simply ask EVERY passenger right before the end of the ride the following:
> 
> "If you get a second could you please rate your experience as it helps my new passengers gauge what to expect with their ride"
> 
> ...


Since taking Dekero's advice as I've seen him give it on other posts it definitely has increased my Tips/Ratings. This past weekend I was quite consistent in asking pax to rate me at the end of the rides. I did 30 trips, 13 people tipped that's 43% of my rides. One guy even tipped me $20 in gift cards to some new restaurant that opened up. So thank you angry peanut guy, your advice has helped me make more money.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MSBash said:


> I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?
> 
> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
> Why do you care whether I care or not?


Yeah increasing ratings will increase your down rates more than the good rates.
Mainly because they don't want to be pestered.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> increase your down rates more


fact or opinion?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> Since taking Dekero's advice as I've seen him give it on other posts it definitely has increased my Tips/Ratings. This past weekend I was quite consistent in asking pax to rate me at the end of the rides. I did 30 trips, 13 people tipped that's 43% of my rides. One guy even tipped me $20 in gift cards to some new restaurant that opened up. So thank you angry peanut guy, your advice has helped me make more money.


Hell yeah that's awesome.... Glad it's working for you!



ctdude6969 said:


> I remember when I started I had those "Rate me signs, that also informed them there was a phone charger available, tips are accepted, ect." My tips actually went down from those. I think customers find them annoying.
> 
> For the most part, if they want to rate or tip, they will. They were smart enough to download and work the apps. They will figure out how to rate/tip if they want to.


Whatever works for you.... But I'm not leaving extra income up to chance. At least asking for a rating is not begging for a tip but ends up increasing them exponentially..... But hey if your not comfortable with asking then I get it ..


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't use a stupid sign. I don't talk about stars or ratings unless the pax asks me a direct question. I am also rated on less than 1/2 my trips.

The only people who are going to rate are "new-bers" for whom the novelty of rating is still new, or people you piss off. Most busy people are far too self-absorbed to worry about it.

Rather than focusing on getting rated, take that energy and just focus on the needs of the pax. Do what is right and the good ratings will flow. Don't awkwardly push for ratings, it will backfire.

Want proof this formula works? Here you are:


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Tip signs, Rate me and Piggy bank setups etc., is annoying in my opinion especially if you are a ex Uber or lyft driver, I think it was only a few times a driver had tip signs and jars in my riding history. I usually tip but if don’t I always rate the drivers.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DexNex said:


> I don't use a stupid sign. I don't talk about stars or ratings unless the pax asks me a direct question. I am also rated on less than 1/2 my trips.
> 
> The only people who are going to rate are "new-bers" for whom the novelty of rating is still new, or people you piss off. Most busy people are far too self-absorbed to worry about it.
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna focus on getting tipped and keeping those tips above 30+% like normal other than that I could care less ..


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It had been a good few hours since I saw a screenshot of Dex' ratings, was definitely overdue.  

I don't ask people to rate. I try to keep it human, pleasant and personalized. The 5's come by themselves.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> It had been a good few hours since I saw a screenshot of Dex' ratings, was definitely overdue.
> 
> I don't ask people to rate. I try to keep it human, pleasant and personalized. The 5's come by themselves.


He just recycles the same screenshot even though he actually has several four stars right now. :wink:


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> fact or opinion?


Fact. Sure you will get more "okay" ratings but, anything less than a 5* will only lower your over all ratings.
Millennials are more likely to be offended and rate low while boomers will think 3*s means excellent after all have you ever been in a 3* restaurant.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Surgeio said:


> Be careful what you ask for. There is no known upside to high ratings, but there are great consequences to being negatively rated.


Self pride to the latter.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> anything less than a 5* will only lower your over all ratings


I'll take that risk if more than 66% of my pax rated to begin with.
I also don't agree with using a large paint brush to stereotype by year of birth, sheesh.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I'll take that risk if more than 66% of my pax rated to begin with.
> I also don't agree with using a large paint brush to stereotype by year of birth, sheesh.


Yeah, because why would the world view of people have been heavily influenced by how they were raised and what their parents were like.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Charbenji said:


> Since taking Dekero's advice as I've seen him give it on other posts it definitely has increased my Tips/Ratings. This past weekend I was quite consistent in asking pax to rate me at the end of the rides. I did 30 trips, 13 people tipped that's 43% of my rides. One guy even tipped me $20 in gift cards to some new restaurant that opened up. So thank you angry peanut guy, your advice has helped me make more money.


I asked riders to rate me for a little while and I started getting lower ratings. It's like they get annoyed if u tell them to do anything so I stopped and my rating went up. I'm in north jersey where people are ok but inclined not to be friendly.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Yeah increasing ratings will increase your down rates more than the good rates.
> Mainly because they don't want to be pestered.


First, I have to be in a good mood or I work myself to be in a good mood to drive. 2. I'm warm and nice to them and ask them how they're doing or how their day is going. If they engage in conversation great but if they don't I leave em alone and play relaxing lounge music like thievery Corp. Most people love it!! And most people at night end up napping in my car They seem to leave in a good mood. And I say goodbye and quickly say don't forget to rate the trip and if u can rate a 5 that would be greatly appreciated. Sometimes when I say that they say I'm going to rate u right now and they do it in front of me and show me and then I see Uber does not add the 5 star rating until they have about ten 5 star ratings accumulated. But they do add any rating lower than 5 stars right sway. That started happening after around 2k trips.



DexNex said:


> I don't use a stupid sign. I don't talk about stars or ratings unless the pax asks me a direct question. I am also rated on less than 1/2 my trips.
> 
> The only people who are going to rate are "new-bers" for whom the novelty of rating is still new, or people you piss off. Most busy people are far too self-absorbed to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Always thought a perfect rating was Not possible. Nice!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

MSBash said:


> I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?
> 
> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
> Why do you care whether I care or not?


Ask them ?


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Ratings mean nothing. You should know that by now. You are either driving for Uber (4.6 or above... any number...doesn't matter) or you are not. It's black and white. Your rating means nothing. Riders do not choose their driver based on a rating. You get no preferential treatment for your rating. You are driving or you are deactivated. Never check your rating. Waste of mental energy. Stop posting anything about ratings as it's a disservice to drivers seeking real, helpful info.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSBash said:


> I've been driving Uber for years but I still have less than 500 ratings. Less than half my PAX actually rate, usually to tip me or down rate me. I've tried the "Please rate your experience" or something along those lines. How can I encourage people to rate?
> 
> *PS:* I'm not interested in the "why do you care about ratings?"
> Why do you care whether I care or not?


Piss them off.

They will Rate each & Every time !


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Talcire said:


> Ratings mean nothing. You should know that by now. You are either driving for Uber (4.6 or above... any number...doesn't matter) or you are not. It's black and white. Your rating means nothing. Riders do not choose their driver based on a rating. You get no preferential treatment for your rating. You are driving or you are deactivated. Never check your rating. Waste of mental energy. Stop posting anything about ratings as it's a disservice to drivers seeking real, helpful info.


Absolutely not true and more so the opposite. Time and time again when I get a low rating I have to wait a long time, ie an hour, for a ride in the most populated areas of New Jersey like jersey city and Newark at times when its busy like 7 or 8pm. Just happened last week. I got a one star and waited close to 1.3 hours right after. Yesterday night I got a 2, no idea why, and today got 3 short trips in 2 hours in jersey city and Newark around 8 to 10pm when it said it was busy expect a trip soon. Also as a gold or diamond driver u need to maintain minimums for ratings, acceptance and cancellation rates.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Talcire said:


> Ratings mean nothing. You should know that by now. You are either driving for Uber (4.6 or above... any number...doesn't matter) or you are not. It's black and white. Your rating means nothing. Riders do not choose their driver based on a rating. You get no preferential treatment for your rating. You are driving or you are deactivated. Never check your rating. Waste of mental energy. Stop posting anything about ratings as it's a disservice to drivers seeking real, helpful info.


I'm not so sure I've had a few passengers tell me they cancelled ordered rides due to low low ratings .. I know as a Driver I cancelled on a 4.62 I didn't see until after accepting the ride just this past Saturday and I watched as he tried 3 more requests to get a new driver... So it matters a little... But I do agree that I'm not WORKING at getting a high rating... I just accept what it is... And if you take enough rides... It all works out in the averages UNLESS your just an ass and every passenger rates you low due to it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> He just recycles the same screenshot even though he actually has several four stars right now. :wink:


I see you b. I am still working on getting rid of that one four-star.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DexNex said:


> I see you b. I am still working on getting rid of that one four-star.
> 
> View attachment 381556
> 
> ...


I am going to fly out to Seattle just so I can one star you. How messed up would that be?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

After reading this I have decided I'm going to take my rating signs down.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Clarity said:


> After reading this I have decided I'm going to take my rating signs down.


Yep and ditch the candy, gum, and water, lose the trade dress and tip jar, don't wash and wax your car so often, and live a bit lower key.


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> Tip signs, Rate me and Piggy bank setups etc., is annoying in my opinion especially if you are a ex Uber or lyft driver, I think it was only a few times a driver had tip signs and jars in my riding history. I usually tip but if don't I always rate the drivers.


In New Jersey everyone has the hands out for a tip including the 7 11 cashier so to have someone suggest for tips would really annoy the heck out of me. Most pax don't tip and if I said something they still won't. So why say anything. I don't see every establishment in nyc asking for tips. Not sure if it is a New Jersey thing abusing it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I wouldn't encourage pax to rate.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey guys.. I just got rocked with another 1* with no explanation. Each trip went smoothly. How the eff is this happening? Uber REALLY needs to force pax into a detailed explanation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Uber REALLY needs to force pax into a detailed explanation.


Actually i feel anything under a 5 a pax should be forced to explain or they are not allowed to 'save' the rating.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Hey guys.. I just got rocked with another 1* with no explanation. Each trip went smoothly. How the eff is this happening? Uber REALLY needs to force pax into a detailed explanation.


At least they your account didn't get deactivated over something you didn't do. That seems to be a theme from time to time.


----------

